

Capturing a Full Day in a Single Photograph - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/02/picture-of-the-day-capturing-a-full-day-in-a-single-photograph/70675/

======
wippler
Some discussion about this 3 days ago on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2160446>

------
shawndumas
High resolution version [1].

\----

[1]:
[http://www.greeksky.gr/files/photos/landscapes/20101230Souni...](http://www.greeksky.gr/files/photos/landscapes/20101230Sounio24Big.jpg)

------
wicknicks
Annotated Photo:
[http://www.greeksky.gr/files/photos/landscapes/20101230Souni...](http://www.greeksky.gr/files/photos/landscapes/20101230Sounio24.htm)

------
gatsby
Some discussion from the photographer, explaining how he shot the images and
the equipment/software he used:
[http://greeksky.gr/GreekSkyForum/index.php?PHPSESSID=39cd80a...](http://greeksky.gr/GreekSkyForum/index.php?PHPSESSID=39cd80a3cb56287debb9956b50bef3b5&topic=2.msg9#msg9)

------
nhangen
Camera sniper - 30 hours in fixed position...impressive.

~~~
sliverstorm
Odds that he didn't use a tripod... slim.

------
hoag
Wow. Today must be a day for great photography links.

